# this is serious money



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

took this in monte carlo last week by the way there was a helicopter on the top of the boat.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kingcutter/vr.JPG


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

KC,

Why didn't you 'knock' and come in for a cup of tea - would have been good to see you :wink:


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

those letters are made of solid gold apparently and weigh 7Kgs each.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

andyc said:


> those letters are made of solid gold apparently and weigh 7Kgs each.


They must have got them from the same shop that sold me a number 7 for my front door then. :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garvin said:


> KC,
> 
> Why didn't you 'knock' and come in for a cup of tea - would have been good to see you :wink:


Garvin forgot you had the ship last week - I presume you are sending the rental straight through to my Swiss account as discussed? Oh and do I still have plenty Dom Perignon left or do I need to restock? :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Owned by Mohammed al-Rashid of Saudi Arabia, the Lady Moura is reputed to have cost in excess of $100 million, carry a crew of 60 and incorporate features such as a beach resort complete with sand, a large pool with a retractable roof, a 23 meter dining table custom-made by Viscount Linley 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

r1 said:


> Owned by Mohammed al-Rashid of Saudi Arabia, the Lady Moura is reputed to have cost in excess of $100 million, carry a crew of 60 and incorporate features such as a beach resort complete with sand, a large pool with a retractable roof, a 23 meter dining table custom-made by Viscount Linley 8)


holy sh1t!!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

it must p!$$ you off when you have just spent $50 million on your new boat and that thing pulls up next to you and overshadows your pride and joy....and more importantly all the good looking women go to his parties


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

http://www.powerandmotoryacht.com/megayachts/0801world100/index1.html

Apparently it is only the sixth biggest private yatch in the world, how common.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I got some pictures of that boat when I went to monte carlo too.

I wonder if its out of warranty yet.? :wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll clean his Maybach and Porsche for a letter of gold! Very cool and guess lucky to be born in a country where your home is in the desert over a nice pool of oil.

SBJ


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you think he has a TT hidden away in this boat?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Do you think he has a TT hidden away in this boat?


Probably a solid gold one if there is.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Do you think he has a TT hidden away in this boat?


very doubtful, more like an enzo or zonda probably 8)


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

racer said:


> http://www.powerandmotoryacht.com/megayachts/0801world100/index1.html
> 
> Apparently it is only the sixth biggest private yatch in the world, how common.


Nice to see that Daddy has made the top ten again


----------

